# Logic Pro X crashes when trying to open a file. Solution?



## Tobias A. Ratka (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey everyone! As you can probably tell from the headline, my problem is that Logic Pro X always crashes when I try to open a project I composed a week ago. It always says "Logic crashed by using the Plug-In Kontakt". Are there any solutions to this problem? I really need to get into this project since the client wants changes (as always).

Thanks in advance!
Toby


----------



## xgman (Feb 26, 2019)

Try starting a new project and importing the parts from the crashing one if possible. Sounds like some corruption. Or temporarily remove the kontakt plugin and load the project to see what is left. Update kontakt to begin with. Latest 6.0.4


----------



## NoamL (Feb 26, 2019)

Open a new project, File->Import, find your corrupted project file, bring in the tempo & other project tracks, then save, then import the instruments.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 26, 2019)

Even easier: you may also be able to open an auto-saved version.

File -> Revert To -> Saved


----------



## Kent (Feb 26, 2019)

What @xgman and @NoamL said.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 26, 2019)

Gee thanks, kmaster. 

Seriously, the corruption may not be in Kontakt, it may be in the Logic file itself.

Also, even Kontakt 4 still works in the latest Logic/latest Mojave. Kontakt or the library you're loading into it may well be what's corrupted, but you don't need to buy the update to the latest version just because of this.


----------



## Tobias A. Ratka (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 27, 2019)

You may also trash preferences and re-name the project !


----------



## Ollie (Feb 27, 2019)

If you open Logic and just as it's loading hold down 'ctrl' you can bypass the core audio. This will allow you to open a logic session without any plugins enabled.

This can be handy for troubleshooting as you can now remove or bypass any potential problematic kontakt instances/plugins and then resave the project and open it up again normally to see if it fixed things.


----------

